# I just got them!!!



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

My father went to Petsmart and bought me

*A snail
* 5 corys= 3 albinos and 2 grey with dark spots
*3 long fin danio
*2 neon tetras
*5 zebra danios
*1 java fern
*1 Vallisneria 

I had told him to get me 8 zebra danios but I forgot about what type of cory. I might just add more neons and long fin. Should I?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

I would definitely add more Neons. The 2 types of Danios should school with each other (if they look similar, besides the fins). I'd add more cories too....maybe 2 more Albinos and 3 more Spotted. They'll appreciate more of each type.

You may want to wait a week before adding more fish though. Let the biofilter catch up with the new additions....that way you won't risk a mini-cycle from all the additional ammonia.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Not to worry JutOneMore20 I will be adding them by next week hopefully or the week after that. I don't want to add them so quickly I my self have to get adjusted to the "crowd", lol. I will be ordering more plants and my test kit tomorrow as petsmart didn't have that and my test strips don't work. 

One more question: Do I take the weight off the vallisneria or do I just put it under the sand and take it off or leave it on?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

I would take it off. I don't think it would hurt to leave it on, but I'm just afraid they might eventually rust or something.  

Did it come with more than one plant bunched together? If so, I'd separate them out and plant in a group.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

No it was only the one vallisneria. I hope I can get more in a few days. Also have to get the money to change the bulb. So many things not enough money.....well I could always ask Dad  lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

> So many things not enough money


I understand that.  

Make sure you tie the Java Fern onto something like wood or a decoration or a rock. It shouldn't be buried in the sand....you may know this already, so if you do, just ignore me.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

No problem I don't mind reading things over and over makes me not forget things! I tie it with fish line correct?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Fishing line will work.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks again JMO20 you are so helpfull!


----------

